# Hamstring cramp/spasm



## fraz101 (31 Aug 2022)

Over the past month or so I seemed to have developed intermittent cramping on my left hamstring, mostly when pedalling hard.

Nothing has changed with my bike/shoes/cleats/saddle height In this time.
I took a week off cycling and have been doing yoga/stretches related to this area and although I’m pretty confident there is no injury there,it is definitely not right.

I realise it is a fairly common issue amongst cyclists. I have in this time certainly increased my speeds/times and indeed effort on the bike.

The only thing I can think of is the muscle isn’t strong enough to cope with the demands I’m putting on it, hence the cramp/spasm.

Its not dehydration as it can happen as soon as 10 miles (30 mins in)

It is a very slight cramp and not enough to hinder my pedal action, there is also no pain and after the rides it feels fine.

Should I maybe focus on some strength exercises for it.

I must add that my left side is strongest and I definitely naturally pedal harder on that leg..so I think that’s the reason why it’s happening on that side.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Aug 2022)

Cue large number of posts about hydration, salts, drink mixes....

If you google about cramp you find that there's not much scientific information about it that's reliable, but plenty of the above. Exact causes of cramp are poorly understood.

However, I think you hint at the cause in that you've started to 'up the effort' (probably a bit early) so you're cramping as little as 30 mins into a ride.
30 mins is barely warm-up time, especially if you're a beginner, older rider, overweight or have some cardiovascular issues.
Also, most posts about cramp appear early in the season as people escape hibernation, hop on their bikes and go for a blast thinking they still have last years condition in their legs. The first club TT's of the year can be a cramp-fest.

So my opinion for what it's worth is that, assuming you're reasonably well fed and watered, start-off gently, warm-up properly and then increase the harder efforts more gradually. You probably just need to gain more general cardio-fitness to power your strengthening leg muscles.
A further tip might be to change to a slightly lower gear and spin the legs a bit faster rather than pushing a big gear for more speed (though spinning is not for everyone).
Also allow a cool-down period of gentle spinning if you've been riding hard for a while.


----------



## fraz101 (31 Aug 2022)

Yes when I spin the legs it defo doesn’t happen.

Ive been trying to increase my cadence and this may be beneficial in doing that.

Great response. Thanks


----------



## markemark (31 Aug 2022)

As above lots of reasons. It usually coincides with me not drinking enough water thiugh.


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2022)

Is it cramp or more tightness, even possibly the start of an inflamed hamstring tendon? Weak glutes can be a cause too

I get cramp in my left hamstring almost as soon as I try to do a quad stretch...as my arthritic knee lacks flexion!

If it continues, consider seeing a private sports physio, preferably one who cycles and/or treats cyclists


----------



## Peter Salt (31 Aug 2022)

Do you have anything that would tell you the power balance between legs?


----------



## fraz101 (31 Aug 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Do you have anything that would tell you the power balance between legs?



unfortunately not.

didn’t know such a tool existed! Power meter?


----------



## boydj (31 Aug 2022)

I think FF is right - pushing too big a gear is probably the issue. Cycling is an endurance sport and pedalling hard should be reserved for sprints and big climbs. A higher cadence in an easier gear is a more efficient way of achieving a certain speed for most of us, so you should be working on your cadence and heart/lung fitness. The strength in your legs will come and you could always do hill reps sessions to work specifically on your leg strength.


----------



## CXRAndy (31 Aug 2022)

fraz101 said:


> Over the past month or so I seemed to have developed intermittent cramping on my left hamstring, mostly when pedalling hard.
> 
> Nothing has changed with my bike/shoes/cleats/saddle height In this time.
> I took a week off cycling and have been doing yoga/stretches related to this area and although I’m pretty confident there is no injury there,it is definitely not right.
> ...



Do some full squats - no extra weight. Build up the numbers. Also try gentle stretching. I try to hit my gym two times a week, I always do squat session per workout.


----------



## fraz101 (1 Sep 2022)

Did a short loop of 16miles this morning, reduced my saddle height by 5mm and increased cadence (average 98rpm) my hamstring was fine.

Definitely felt my quads being used more


----------



## Peter Salt (1 Sep 2022)

fraz101 said:


> unfortunately not.
> 
> didn’t know such a tool existed! Power meter?


Yes, a dual-sided meter would give you the balance.

Reason for asking is that, quite often, when there's an issue with a relatively underused part of the leg in cycling it's caused by a weakness in a heavily used part of the leg - often on the opposite side of your body. For example, a weakness in the left knee/quad will make you push with your left leg softer and (subconsciously) pull with your right leg harder, often causing issues with hip abductors and/or hamstrings.



fraz101 said:


> Did a short loop of 16miles this morning, reduced my saddle height by 5mm and increased cadence (average 98rpm) my hamstring was fine.
> 
> Definitely felt my quads being used more


You want your quads to be used more - that's your strongest muscle. As a rule of thumb, it's better to have the saddle too low than to high.


----------



## 8mph (1 Sep 2022)

I find magnesium supplements helpful for cramps


----------

